# a really #^$%&$% PROBLEM!



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

Yo, well while i was trying to remove my shift knob, the bitch got fucked from inside i think, i beat the living crap out of it, all i have now is the metal part and a bit of the plastic too, all the rubber is GONE.....and most plastic, just the top part!, this shit wont move now!!!!!!!! i twisted that mothofo till it just stoped!!!!!!! how can i get this bitch out? or switch the whole shifter some one helo with this please.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

try sticking a small screwdriver up in there and break some of that glue free...


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

Those USDM shifters are a bich to get off... I could never get it off, even with vice grips... I switched mine to the JDM one i got with the clip... it turns right off no prob... Goodluck with that task...


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

glue? mine were never glued?

yea its a bitch to get off but since its already fucked try it with tight vise grips...or cut it off if it comes down to it...why you takin it off anyways? got a new one?


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

Kelso said:


> glue? mine were never glued?
> 
> yea its a bitch to get off but since its already fucked try it with tight vise grips...or cut it off if it comes down to it...why you takin it off anyways? got a new one?



well im taking the shift knob off, cuss my boot was totalty fucked.......so i got a new one, now my knob is FUCKED......but not to worry i had one from the junky!!! i did use vice grips, that bitch is hard......i might cut it, but if i cant, i will need another shifter, if i do that should i just get a short shifter? engine is stock....opinions?


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

the shift knob on mine had some glue from the factory in the threads... i used a small screwdriver and broke the glue free and it made it easier to break it free in the end.


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

i just turned mine. it twisted right off. the previous owner did an engine swap tho, so he most likely took it off before i did. oh well.


----------



## nismo240sx (Apr 15, 2004)

i justed turned the bitch as hard as possible, finally gave. keep workin at it


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

well i was at the junky 4 days ago, and took the shift knob of an 89 with not much effort... but my bitch is different.....i swear....im gonna try the screw driver thing tomorrow morning, if i cant in whitin 30 mins, back to the junky and take the shifter off, and switch it :fluffy:


----------



## Fitz_240 (Jan 29, 2004)

Mine came off with no problems (just twisted off), when I put my Momo shift knob on.

I say, go get a short shifter. I got a B&M a while back... it was expensive but I love it, and good stuff is always expensive. :thumbup:


----------



## Saian (Apr 12, 2004)

no glue ... You just have to pull hard... LOL. Ask your little sister to help U !!

no sorry it was stupid... I know, but we have a really stragne sens of humor in Swtizerland... :cheers: 

Seriously, I did it several time on different models of cars.. and there is no glue at all... just try to turn it before to pull.. or try with a thin srewdriver.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

welll when i took the knob from the 89 it DID have GLUE...and it was a bitch, but eventually DID come off.......im gonna go right now and poke that mothogo, if it wont work......get the other shifter.

I was told not to get any short shifter if my car is stock, and i have around 232k miles on it, so i will leave that when i get a swap.


----------



## Fitz_240 (Jan 29, 2004)

FYI...the B&M works in both tranny's. Good luck gettin that thing off.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

*Its Over!!!!!!!!!!!finally!!!*

WUAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!! :cheers: 

I got that mothofo OUT!!!!!!!!!!! here a kinda FIC story of it. NOTE: the knob was just fucking METAL, and top had PLASTIC.......rubber was GONE! i fucked it while trying to unscrew it the first times.


**Kaze was like a litthe bitch crying cuss he couldnt get that knob off, reson to pull it out was to switch to a new baddas shiftboot.**

Kaze: WTF!!!!!!! this shit wont come off!!!!!!! im tired, ive done everything i can.....am i just too fucking weak? am i just a little pussy? i feel i got punked by a fucked up knob.....just like a dumb retarted bully punks on the smart younger kids.

Knob: Bitch quit ur yappin, this is MY place and i do as i please, so be a good little girl and just live with it!

when Kaze was about to give in to the all mighty KNOB of DEATH.....something in the garage cought his attention...

Kaze: I wonder...  

Knob: Be usefull and get me looking shiny!

Kaze: No bitch.....this time your leaving....

Knob: WTF? you still dont understand your place do you ? now go get the god damm armor all, and clean me up!!!!!

Kaze.....NO  

Knob: #$(%#@#$^#$(^#[email protected](^[email protected]# BITCH! you do as I SAY! dont you get it dammit! i am the all mighty one! ruler of the SILVER BITCH (my CAR):balls: 

Kaze: Nop, its you who doesnt understand.....this time its over...

**Kaze grins with an evil look and.....takes out......the.....DRILL!!!!! :fluffy: 

Knob: WTF?  

Kaze: Yes bitch this time your gonna get it up the ass.....

Knob: HAHAHAHAHA that wont work you dumb fuck! you will just fuck up my body but will never take me away!!! NEVER!!!!!

**Kaze proceeds and drills the shit out of it (center part is fully PLASTIC) till he got to the SHIFTER.

Knob: WUUUUUUUUUAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! STOP!!!!!!!!! PLEASE!!!!!!! IT HURTS!!!!!!! WTF?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WUAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA.

Kaze:know your place and your roll.......BITCH

Knob: You fucked me up.......but i wont come out!!!! now i will stay here forever!!!!

Kaze: no bitch thats where your wrong........*gets the W-40* im gonna lub you PUTA! and than pull your punk ass out!!!!

***Kaze puts W-40 and using some fucking big ass shit (forgot the name) twists with all might!!!***

Kaze: DIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE BITCH!!!!!!!!!

Knob: NOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!! i am the soul of the Silver Bitch!! you cant do this to me!!!!!! thanks to me we have smoked the shit of many CIVICS!!!!!!

Kaze: Thats where your wrong......you always thought it was just about you.....but when its actually just about ME!

Knob:...I.......I......Love.....U **puts innocent look** :kiss: 

Kaze: Love is for the WEAK!!!!!!

Knob: FUCK YOU YOU F#$)%#$)%^(#$_^(#$_^ * gets pulled*

Kaze: Thats right bitch.....now a new mothofo will replace your ass. WHO's the BOSS? ME!!!  

========================================================

LOL!!! i just had to do that! hahahahahahaha :fluffy:


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

way too much time on your hands man haha


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

Kelso said:


> way too much time on your hands man haha


well its fucking cold today, and i felt lazzy, ordered a pizza, drank some coronas and had the will to put that knob in its place!!!!!!! than write a fic story lol,.......what beer does man.


----------



## Fitz_240 (Jan 29, 2004)

It was a great story. I almost felt like I was there.


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

Fitz_240 said:


> It was a great story. I almost felt like I was there.


you too have too much time on your hands if you read all that. i read the first couple sentences and decided to skip it. it was lame and childish.


----------



## Fitz_240 (Jan 29, 2004)

93blackSER said:


> you too have too much time on your hands if you read all that. i read the first couple sentences and decided to skip it. it was lame and childish.



You're right...I'm at work, with nothing better to do, but hey, I getting paid to sit here and read these stories. :thumbup:


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

Fitz_240 said:


> You're right...I'm at work, with nothing better to do, but hey, I getting paid to sit here and read these stories. :thumbup:



YEAH!!!!!!! thats right! if the other mothofo didnt like it, well why keep posting here? after all it was just a childish and lame story.....so GO AWAY


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

Loki said:


> YEAH!!!!!!! thats right! if the other mothofo didnt like it, well why keep posting here? after all it was just a childish and lame story.....so GO AWAY


fuck you. grow up some and get a clue.


----------

